# Bolt+ drive in a new Edge



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi - A couple of quick questions. When I purchased my bolt+ way back when, I immediately removed the original stock 3tb WD 2.5 internal HDD out and used an external 6tb WD RED HDD in an external enclosure. 

I finally made the jump and will be getting a new edge for cable tomorrow that comes with the 2tb 2.5 hdd installed.
My first thought was to get a larger (4tb) ssd drive and replace it with that, but after reading through many many posts - I'm still not entirely sure if ssd's will work and even if they do, it sounds like between the cost and very limited benefit, it may not even be worth it.

So that leads me to my questions - 

1) can I just replace the stock 2TB 2.5 HDD with the 3TB WD 2.5 drive I have from the bolt+ that was never used? Would this just be plug and play? I initially assumed it would be, but again, after reading so many posts, I think Im actually questioning/confusing myself. 
2) Can I wipe the 6tb WD RED HDD and hook it up (using the external enclosure directly connected to the motherboard) like I did in the bolt? IF so, would I still need to use MFRS process? 

Ideally, I would like to keep it neat and not have to have the external case, and to be quite honest, I never came close to needing 6TB (but def need more than 2TB). Since I have the 3tb WD 2.5 drive already, thats something I can use for free, but I am not against purchasing a new internal 2.5 drive in the 4TB range if there is something bigger and better available (also wouldnt be opposed to a SSD if people are having positive experiences using them) 

Any suggestions - opinions - experiences - thoughts, would be greatly appreciated. (with the exception of "get a roamio pro" or "get another bolt" )

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

*Any* drive you use should be wiped first to force the Edge to format it. The short Erase test in WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics is fine if you don't want to take the time to fully test the drive, but I always recommend a full wipe followed by the long read test.

The 3TB factory drive from your Bolt+ will probably hold up for a few years, but they turned out to have a higher failure rate than expected and TiVo eventually quit selling them. These days you can't even buy CMR 2.5" drives over 2TB, so I would stick with the 3.5" Red Plus drives and your external case.

Your Edge only runs TE4, so it will auto-format drives up to at least 14TB without MFSR.


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------

